# Brambleberry suggestions?



## American Valkyrie (Sep 28, 2010)

Which fragrances do you love from Brambleberry?

We're mostly looking for woody, earthy, and citrus fragrances.  Fresh, masculine, or energetic.  Not much into overly sweet, musky, or floral scents.

Thanks!


----------



## TessC (Sep 28, 2010)

for woody/earthy/citrusy from BB I love Cedar and Saffron, Ancient Sedona, and Energy.


----------



## rubyslippers (Sep 29, 2010)

BB has a fir that has a very woody/earthy scent.  Just finished a batch minutes ago with fir, bay rum (very masculine) and applejack peel.  It smells sooooo good.  Although patchouli is not one of my favorites, you can't get anymore earthy smelling than that.   
TessV suggested Energy and I concur with that.  It is a very light citrus scent and it soaps beautifully with no discoloration.


----------



## Bayougirl (Sep 29, 2010)

Bonsai is nice, woodsy.  Spellbound woods is nice, too.  And, finally, Vanilla Forest, nice combination of pine and vanilla.


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 29, 2010)

Cedar and saffron it is  seriously Mmmmmm


----------



## American Valkyrie (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions!  I'll be ordering some of those in my next order.


----------



## tomara (Sep 30, 2010)

I love their soapy clean.  It is quite strong and very pleasant.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2010)

Energy is really good from BB. a little citrusy but pretty signature, I can't think of anything else it really smells like. Delicious!


----------



## steffm (Oct 15, 2010)

I like Chipotle Caramel, Clove Leaf EO, Cybilla Frankincense and Myrrh and Rosemary EO.


----------



## steffm (Oct 15, 2010)

Whoops!  Now I see FO.  Sorry!  For some reason, I have more EO.


----------



## steffm (Oct 15, 2010)

I just looked at my stash of oils again and found Lavender Herb   .  That smells great!


----------



## kaelily (Oct 15, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> Energy is really good from BB. a little citrusy but pretty signature, I can't think of anything else it really smells like. Delicious!



I agree with the Energy...very citrusy..real nice!


----------



## honor435 (Oct 16, 2010)

too spendy for me.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> too spendy for me.



live a little, honor!  8)


----------



## honor435 (Oct 17, 2010)

I know! but.. im in love with peak!


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 18, 2010)

My favorites are Wasabi (spicy), and Kumquat (sweet citrus)


----------



## cmd439 (Oct 20, 2010)

I like Ginger Pear and Lemongrass EO


----------



## pops1 (Oct 23, 2010)

My favorites are Energy,Buttercream & Snickerdoodle,Holiday Candy and of course Oatmeal Milk & Honey.


----------



## dubnica (Nov 1, 2010)

My favorite now is Fresh Mango.  OMG...I just used it in my lotion and it is amazing.  I also used it in CP soap and it holds up pretty well.  I love it.


----------



## snapdragonsoaps (Nov 2, 2010)

for that Woodsy/citrus scent I like Mayan Gold from BB...nvery very nice scent


----------

